# My first cross country train trip



## tumtum (Oct 30, 2009)

.


----------



## NickCofphee (Oct 31, 2009)

elcoteda said:


> 7/14
> 
> Ten minutes later I heard a deep voice say, "Railroad police, come on out!" I laid there frozen for a second in shock, then look up and see Nick with a huge grin on his face. We both laughed after my heart settled down.



Wow, what an asshole!

Thanks for writing this. Glad you could join us, you happened to be in Portland at the same time we were heading out. 

That was the shittiest time I've had getting soaked in North Platte. That bull _knew_ we were there man! He was probably sitting there laughing in his heated truck while we were getting soaked and hailed on.

YOU got a quick ride out of Rochelle. It took me and Dj the rest of the day to get to Chi town.

Fun trip! You have any pictures of it?


----------



## tumtum (Oct 31, 2009)

.


----------

